# London 2012 Olympic symbol



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

How many millions did it cost to come up with this

Be sure to cast your vote :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*edit apparently it cost Â£400,000, my 5 year old would of done it for a Sherbert Dib-Dab


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I already have - sucks HARD! We're talking bowling balls through garden hoses... is that meant to be innovative?! We are seriously going to look like a joke after the extravaganza that will be the 2008 Beijing Olympics... :?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> *edit apparently it cost Â£400,000, my 5 year old would of done it for a Sherbert Dib-Dab


Oooh, I would've too!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Excuse my french, but *"SHIT"* comes to mind..


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Are we realy surprised? The only thing we're consistently good at, is f*cking up even the most basic thing in the UK. Host the Olympics? We can't even design a sodding logo.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And there was me expecting to see Audi-style olympic rings. :roll:

Pathetic graphics indeed.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

quote1:
_The jagged emblem, based on the date 2012, comes in a series of shades of pink, blue, green and orange *and will evolve in the run-up to the Games*_

You mean that they couldn't be bothered to finish it yet??

quote2:
_"This is the vision at the very heart of our brand," said London 2012 organising committee chairman Seb Coe._

Sounds like marketing bollox to me, from little lord bollox himself. That was enough, didn't read any further.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..at least they are not calling it a _Franchise_. Yet.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> How would you rate the London 2012 logo?
> Gold
> 3.20%
> Silver
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Was this a challenge on the Apprentice?










Gay beer springs to mind.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Is it April 1st today? :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like he's saying, "Look at the sh1t logo we've created".


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I hear it is 'flexible'. How the flying fuck can an image of any sort be flexible, I mean, its a fucking image you idiots, if its flexible, it changes, and ceases to be that image.

Now flexible may mean its animated (but I bet animated is cheaper than flexible so they went with flexible) so Ill be well fucking impressed when I see the baseball cap with the animated 'flexible' logo on it.

I love England but at the same time I hate this country. Useless cnuts.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Was this a challenge on the Apprentice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're fired. No not just you with the pink marker pen, the fucking lot of you now fuck off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Leg said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Was this a challenge on the Apprentice?
> ...


Exactly. Its a shambles.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

But have you seen the clips on the news with all the bright zig-zaggy things darting all over the place? Reminds me of the titles to 'Going Live'...!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Pretentious marketing pish



Lord Sebby Coe said:


> It's not just a logo, it's a state of mind


Oh I wish this was in the flame room.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

That is awful.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

At least it's not *our *money that's been wasted on this.

Oh. :evil:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Lord Sebby Coe said:


> It's not just a logo, it's a state of mind


State is right, Chrystal meth state


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I quite like it :roll:

only joking :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

John C said:


> Oh I wish this was in the flame room.


Oops I thought it was, apologies for my colourful language.


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> quote1:
> _The jagged emblem, based on the date 2012, comes in a series of shades of pink, blue, green and orange *and will evolve in the run-up to the Games*_


So it will be a bit like Wembley "evolving" past its finish date!

Based on that we might see the logo about 2-3 years after today


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So how comes no one on this forum has said it looks like Lisa Simpson giving head?

Once you've seen it, you can't picture any thing else! :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> So how comes no one on this forum has said it looks like Lisa Simpson giving head?
> 
> Once you've seen it, you can't picture any thing else! :lol:


is that the top-down view?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No!! :roll:

Lisa on her knees on the right, "looking" to the left


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You are right - once you've pictured it once ... :lol:

Now, who's going to tell the 2012 organising committee?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> So how comes no one on this forum has said it looks like Lisa Simpson giving head?
> 
> Once you've seen it, you can't picture any thing else! :lol:


lmao - perfect - hi carumba


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

"We've had a huge reaction to the launch of the new logo - most of it negative"

No sh*t sherlock. Maybe some research would have been useful.

At least we can be happy that no charities were deprived for the budget of this "state of mind" bullsh*t. I would imagine most charities would donate money to get a decent legible logo.

Mind you it's probably some stupid "lets make it really, really crap so all of the idiots out there complain and moan about it so it gets a profile"

On that basis I'm never looking at it again or even going to talk about it. Huh, so there got you advertising tossers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> So how comes no one on this forum has said it looks like Lisa Simpson giving head?
> 
> Once you've seen it, you can't picture any thing else! :lol:


I've been mailed a similiar one :lol: didn't think i should post the pic though :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

It's not that bad really :? Different but that's why it's getting all the flack, lets face it what ever they had come up with would of caused the same feed back.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

They should have made it more relevant by using pictures denoting everyday scenes in our towns and villages.

Like this one:










Rogue


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:-| :-| :-| :-| :-| :-| :-| :-| .... :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

PMSL @ Rogue. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Some alternative suggestions form the public...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/6722205.stm

Number 11 is a cracker!!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think number 2 is good


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> It's not that bad really :? Different but that's why it's getting all the flack, lets face it what ever they had come up with would of caused the same feed back.


Couldn't disagree more.

I quite liked the original and some of the quick put together suggestions are very good.

I think the comments are simply becuase many many people truelly believe that its crap.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> many many people truelly believe that its crap.


And there's a reason for that ...

it *is *crap.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Funnily enough that's the comment I wrote in the on-line petition :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

shocking.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

yet another complete shambles :roll:


----------

